# [VIDEO] Google Currents App for Android on the HP Touchpad Tablet



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Google Currents is the new big thing from Google. It allows you to view your favorite news and media pages in a magazine style format. This runs great on Android tablets, especially the HP Touchpad! Check it out:






On the Android Market:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.currents


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Any way to work around the FC issue?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Kisses99 said:


> Any way to work around the FC issue?


I actually haven't had that happen to me yet. Twice though, I had an error where a source wasn't available, but I contribute that to my flakey wifi.


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

I followed the link above ... it says on my touchpad that this app is not available in my region... (Canada)

any workaround in getting this?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

hotshotz79 said:


> I followed the link above ... it says on my touchpad that this app is not available in my region... (Canada)
> 
> any workaround in getting this?


I was told that there is a workaround for this. I will be investigating that over the weekend. Stupid Google. Y U not let our Neighbors to the North enjoy the fun?


----------



## ncinerate (Sep 20, 2011)

It's a beautiful app, I love it, and I can't use it - constant force-closes as I browse through various readings.

No idea if there's a workaround for this yet, but it's unusable as it sits for me. I'm on alpha 3 with the whole xron-ified setup. Anyone have a working setup and care to share their settings with us?

EDIT: Ok, for some reason, it's working without any forcecloses now.... The only things I did were: Change sync in settings to once every 12 hours, Sync to WIFI ONLY, and set Sync only when charging to NO.

I'm not sure what exactly fixed the issue, but I let it sync everything up, and now it's working AMAZINGLY! Try it







.


----------

